# SwiftKey 3 Beta



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
SwiftKeys servers are getting hit pretty hard with the release of their beta. So here is a direct link to the APK!

http://bit.ly/HKAPLw

Also, here is more info about the actual release (with video)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/04/04/swiftkey-3-beta-now-available-to-vip-members-renders-the-spacebar-useless-brings-more-language-support-and-offers-intelligent-punctuation/


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks. I was wondering why their site wouldn't load


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Why is the file you posted a zip and not apk?

The Taco Cowboy rides again!


----------



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Why is the file you posted a zip and not apk?
> 
> The Taco Cowboy rides again!


it's an apk for me


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I just renamed it and it worked. I but DL as a zip.

The Taco Cowboy rides again!


----------



## Ardon (Mar 8, 2012)

Downloaded it not too long ago and I'm really liking it. SwiftKey X was awesome already. The new themes are my better than the ones they had before too.

The no space phase predictions are pretty good too

Sent from my Gummy_DX


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

Giving it a shot... Hard to get used to clicking on the word it predicts but maybe with time that will come. Looks like it's very good at predicting words though. I think once I get used to it all its gonna be awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

This is a really good keyboard. Thanks. Finally a big space bar.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not to keen on this one, consolidating punctuation into one button your supposed to 'slide'. I'll wait till SwiftKey listen to the community and see what comes out of the next version. Back to SwiftKey from the market, SwiftKey is by far the best aftermarket keyboard I just hope they don't go downhill in the next version, but don't get me wrong the no space thing is really quite something else.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

cantIntoCode said:


> I'm not to keen on this one, consolidating punctuation into one button your supposed to 'slide'. I'll wait till SwiftKey listen to the community and see what comes out of the next version. Back to SwiftKey from the market, SwiftKey is by far the best aftermarket keyboard I just hope they don't go downhill in the next version, but don't get me wrong the no space thing is really quite something else.


Yeah I was never a fan of swift key but this version is just awesome. Comeing from perfect keyboard takes some used to tho as far as layout. The no space option is awesome!

Sent from my Droid X running CM9


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Think your link is a dead link


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Think your link is a dead link


I just died it and it works.... And besides I'm sure if you go their website now you can just get it

Sent from my Droid X running CM9

Lmao. Guess SwiftKey doesn't know the difference between tried an died


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

Loving this keyboard!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

